# Zeitschrift für Webdesign / neue Medien



## Daviot (14. August 2006)

Ich grüße euch, kennt jemand Zeitschriften zum Thema Webdesign oder neue Medien, habe PAGE abonniert gehabt, war nicht so das meine.

Brauche eure Hilfe


----------



## thecamillo (14. August 2006)

Moin dude,

also das mit der Page ist so ne Sache, ab und an ist sie ganz nett aber so wie alle Zeitschriften, ist sie nur so interessant, wie dein Interesse! Kurz gesagt: die ist Müll!

Sehr viele meiner Leidensgenossen sehen das anders aber alle Berichte in der Page, alle Trends werden nur oberflächlich angekratzt und verhelfen nicht wirklich zur Bildung. Die Zeitschrift Page ist nichts weiter als die Zeitschrift Meier (oder Maier) in Kurzform.

Ich kenne recht viele Zeitschriften aber deren Inhalt und Bildungsgrad Grenzen oft an der Einfältigkeit derer die sie erwerben, damit will ich sagen, dass die angesprochenen Themen oft nur Pillepalle sind. Gute Literatur hingegen findet man in Büchern. Für Einsteiger empfiehlt sich oft der Verlag Markt & Technik, da dessen Schreibweise und Verständlichkeit oft einem einfachen Geist entsprechen, Bücher von O'Reilly heben sich an intellektuell visiertere Leser.

Mein Tipp: Informier dich was du wissen willst und kaufe dir ein Buch in der Richtung!

mfg thecamillo

*Ich möchte noch folgendes hinzufügen was ich heute in der W&V Corporate Publishing gelesen habe:
"Ein Buch ist etwas deutlich Wichtigeres als ein Magazin, es besitzt eine höhere Glaubwürdigkeit und kann viel tiefer in die Themen eindringen!"*


----------

